# Ab Training ? Level I (For the Beginner)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Start building a strong sexy core! A thirty minute circuit training workout was described in last month’s issue of Revolution to start inactive subscribers on a path to better health and a better body. If you recall, the workout progressed in intensity throughout the thirty minutes and included intervals of cardiovascular exercise such as walking [...]

*Read More...*


----------

